# Sailboat Identification Help



## Smug Doug (May 14, 2013)

Hello,

I am an American Military member stationed in Okinawa. I just started sailing and I am looking into getting a sailboat. Here's the problem, the language barrier is making things pretty difficult. I will be going to look at the boat in the link, but cannot find any information on it. It is listed as a Hayashi 27 and I am told it was made in 1981. I would like to do my research before I look at it. Any help would be great. Thanks in advance.

Unfortunately I can't post links yet. But the site is called island-boat and the boat is number 740.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

This one??

No.740

If so she looks like a pretty typical IOR influenced 80's racer.. fairly spartan interior, but the glass work looks tidy enough. It would take some additions to make it into a good weekender, most likely, but she looks like she'd be fairly quick. Boats of this type from that era tended to go upwind very well but get a little skittish downwind in a breeze.

I trust they have the normal kind of marine survey system in place there, be sure to have it thoroughly checked and since you're there I'd think that some of the locals would have some knowledge of the builder and design unless it's a total one-off...

Could be a fun daysailer, don't know how to convert but a price tag of 800K for a 27 footer's a bit scary!!

Edit.. went back and translated that page.. pretty funny. 'climb' = upwind, I guess


----------



## Smug Doug (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the intel Faster. You've given me plenty to research. And the yen to US Dollar rate is close to 100 yen = $1 US. The want about $8,000 US but said they are willing to negotiate. Thanks again for the help.

Doug


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Doug,
How long will you be in Okinawa? What's the boat market like there? $8,000 isn't a HUGE chunk of change, but that's like buying a car. If the market there is as soft as it is here (global recession, so it's a possibility), if/when you're moved, you're going to have a hard time selling the boat. Are you willing to have to walk away from the $12-15K you're looking at actually spending on her (all boats need work, and you'll want to customize her to your style, hence the added costs)?

Personally, if I were in your shoes, I'd look into renting boats, or finding another servicemember who has a boat and going for rides (or serving as crew) with him/her. Sharpen your skills that way, then buy a boat when you get back to the States, assuming you'll be settling here, and not in Japan. If you want to make Japan, and especially Okinawa, your permanent residence, then you can ignore my comments...


----------



## Smug Doug (May 14, 2013)

Jimgo: I will be in Okinawa for another 2.5 to 3.5 years. The boat market here is...awkward. The locals don't list there boats in many places, the Americans do. I've seen Americans sell there boats quickly and I've seen Japanese boats that have been on sale since 2011. I agree with your statements about having a hard time selling the boat and that it would be a good idea to rent boats instead. Here's the problem, the rental boats have a limited navigation area. Okinawa is part of the Ryukyu Island chain that consists of 161 islands, I cannot travel to any of them with a rental boat. I have been renting boats here for the last several months, but I need my own boat to accomplish my goals. Thank you for the advice.

Doug


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

As long as you know what you're getting yourself in for, then go for it! We'll all be very happy for you.

More importantly, thank you for your selfless service to our country. It is appreciated more than you know.


----------

